# Is there a way to change thread titles?



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm new at trying to do more threads with polls. I have a thread that I would like to change the name to. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 5, 2010)

Nope - you have to ask a mod to do it for you.


----------



## tecourt (Apr 5, 2010)

You can change the title with advanced edit.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 5, 2010)

tecourt said:


> You can change the title with advanced edit.



But you only have a couple of minutes to do that in, and only if no-one has posted to the thread.


----------



## tecourt (Apr 5, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> But you only have a couple of minutes to do that in, and only if no-one has posted to the thread.


 I was just able to edit a title to an old thread, I added a period to the end of the sentence.  Give it a try it may work on older threads that have been posted to.


----------



## kandake (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, well, well.  It does work.  That must be something new.  Thanks Tecourt.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 5, 2010)

tecourt said:


> I was just able to edit a title to an old thread, I added a period to the end of the sentence.  Give it a try it may work on older threads that have been posted to.



Huh. Did the title change show up on the forum, though?  I've tried that several times, and while the 'sub-title' on the first post will change, the actual title of the thread that others see doesn't. 

Hrrrm. Maybe only in certain forums?


----------



## kandake (Apr 5, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> Huh. Did the title change show up on the forum, though?  I've tried that several times, and while the 'sub-title' on the first post will change, the actual title of the thread that others see doesn't.
> 
> Hrrrm. Maybe only in certain forums?



Oh wait.  You're right.


----------



## tecourt (Apr 5, 2010)

JustKiya, you are correct. The change only showed up on the title of the original post. 

ETA:I wish there was a way for the original poster to make changes in the title.


----------

